# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Circuit Developments

## Eddie

Here are some videos talking about some circuit developments:

----------


## Feign

I gotta say, the biggest developments here are mounting the laser diode directly to the board, and having a set of LEDs for voltage adjustment...  The former because that's a step away from the modular concept they had at the start (though I'm assuming they'll still have a "Laser on/off output" for people to add their own laser to it) and the voltage adjustment LEDs are just a great idea in general.

I wonder after the Peachy ships, if they'll also sell a package that is just the Peachy Board by itself.  So much of the system is on that board now, everything else can be home-built (though the drip counter and galvanometer are certainly nice as well, I'm still excited to see what they have for a damping system in the next hardware update.)

----------


## 3dspider

The main problem with having the diode on board is that the diode will be a "consumable" part. Without the diode being easily user - replaceable, will users have to buy a new peachy board every 5k-10k hours? (The average life of most diode based lasers)

----------


## ScottWalde

Exactly.  On the prototypes I've built, I've used a socket for the LD.  That's most likely the plan.  Honestly, we'd rather sell you a replacement LD than a new board.

----------

